# What vechiles and plow?



## dakden (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi I need some suggestions, I'm looking to get a suv or small truck to plow my personal lot and a few driveways. Maybe a older bronco or blazer? Would a jeep be okay ? Is a S-10 or ranger okay?
I would then get a smaller lightweight plow. Also need a suggestion on the plow.
Thanks, 
Dennis


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well since you're only doing yours and a couple other drives, I'd recommend a snow sport plow
And all of the trucks you listed would be fine, except the s10


----------



## dakden (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

S10 Blazers are quite popular for driveways. Very nimble.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

BossPlow2010;1370881 said:


> Well since you're only doing yours and a couple other drives, I'd recommend a snow sport plow
> And all of the trucks you listed would be fine, except the s10


Is there a legitimate reason to not use an S-10 or are you just being a wise guy?

Older jeeps seem pretty popular for driveway machines. Tough, great traction, cheap and very short wheelbases.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

mayhem;1370975 said:


> Is there a legitimate reason to not use an S-10 or are you just being a wise guy?
> 
> Older jeeps seem pretty popular for driveway machines. Tough, great traction, cheap and very short wheelbases.


There is a legitimate reason. Would you like to know it or should I just keep that iformation to myself?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

BossPlow2010;1371190 said:


> There is a legitimate reason. Would you like to know it or should I just keep that iformation to myself?


Up to you of course, but I for one would apprecitate it if you'd share with the rest of the class.


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

thats a pretty broad question , it depends what model and year jeep , blazer , bronco . your talking about . an older blazer isnt the same as a newer one same for jeeps and broncos. an older scout might fit your needs if you can find one. .


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I plow with a 2000 blazer and I love it. A friend has a jeep and likes it . If it just for drives go with what you like and what fit's you.
don't let other people tell you what you need. If you get ablazer let me know I can tell you rhe mods you will need. 

I love my Z


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

blazer2plower;1373764 said:


> I plow with a 2000 blazer and I love it. A friend has a jeep and likes it . If it just for drives go with what you like and what fit's you.
> don't let other people tell you what you need. If you get ablazer let me know I can tell you rhe mods you will need.
> 
> I love my Z


What would those mods be? I'm looking into getting a plow for my blazer for next winter but havent decided if it would be worth it or if it would just destroy the truck.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

A bigger alt a blazer came with a 105. I got one from a 03 suburban flex fuel. It is a bolt in and a 1" bigger belt it is a 165 amp alt.
i took of the front bump stops off and put on bump stops from a late 90's off the rear its a direct bolt on. And the biggest battery I 
could put in with top and side mount. Thats all did

I love my Z


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I all so put new wheel hubs on the front every year. Even if they are good. I just dont want to risk it. I plow with a 24d snoway 7.5 I had to modify my mount. But my blazer is a ZR2  

I love my Z


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

like i said its a broad question , for example an 85 blazer with a 305 smallblock , 700r4 tranny , 308 gears gov lock , isnt the same as a 84 blazer with a 350 smallblock , turbo 350 , 373 gears no gov lock . 

i would go through a process of elimination . eliminate the 305 in fullsize , eliminate 308 gears, the gov lock , eliminate the 700r4 tranny, so on and so on . each vehicle has its bad points and good points .


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

one more thing are,you looking for a full size blazer(K) or an s10 blazer stay a way from the 2.8 liter V6. If you have any questions ask me thanks. 

I love my Z


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*plow truck*

i have 99 s-10 4x4 with a snowbear tx75 plow
works great pushes heavy snow well it,s never let me down
love the truck


----------



## Jstic (Dec 1, 2011)

There is no "legitimate" reason not to use an S-10. I've seen a few in town where I live that have plows. I use a 1999 Nissan Frontier which is a similar size truck. Use enough ballast and don't try to pretend that you can plow like a heavy duty truck can and you will be fine. I plow some pretty tight spots so the smaller truck is a blessing.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

i agree i put 4 cement blocks in the back my s-10 will go pretty much anywere
the snowbear plow doesn't overload the front end so i've had no problems
it's been a great truck for me


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Last year I put 350# in the back of my blazer. On church I forgot to put it in 4low and it still plowed just fine. I don't slam in to the
snow banks. I all so take care od my Z change the oil be for it snow's and right after plowing. If something needs worked on I fix it.
or have it fixed. it is great plower. Now with that said I am looking at a bigger truck for next year. If we ever get some snow this year.
just so I can get bigger accounts. 

I love my.Z


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I wish I read this a little earlier. Just purchased a 2003 S10 4x4 to replace my trusty 94 Chevy Suburban with a Meyers plow. Great set up. I'm going to attach a sno way plow, we'll have to see. I do realize this will be a lighter rig.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

you should have no problems good set of tires and weight in the back you,ll be good to go
the 4.3 in the s-10 is a strong motor should push that plow no problem
good luck my s-10 been great


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

You will like the sno-way plow. I love mine I just dont like the price for parts. My plow is 13years old and it works just as good when 
it was new. I am the third owner the last guy did not take care of it. When I get a newer truck im getting a new snoway plow. Your 4.3
will push alot of snow you will want to turn the Tbars up a few turns DO NOT MAX THEM OUT 1turn is .25" and run about 300-400lbs
in the bed you sould have no problems pushing snow. 

I love my Z


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking forward to trying it out. The Suburban was great to push snow in a straight line. Sharp turns were obviously difficult. I picked the S10 up knowing it needed attention. The tranny didn't work. Turned out the electrical plug came out of the transmission. Should have checked that first, installed new ignition switch in the mean time. The SnoWay plow was just purchased yesterday. It needs a new lexan face, paint job and has no lights. But it is coming off a 4.3 Blazer with mount so the transfer should be fine. The only reason for getting rid of the Suburban is I have a 17 year old and she doesn't want to drive so large a vehicle around. Time to move on. Tomorrow I register it and get new tires. I think it needs an idler arm, a little loose in the front end.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

What plow did you get? And if you need a new moldbord I got mine from ge polyshades it was 150.oo for a 4x8 sheet 3/16 and for 
ten more they cut it in half for me and I have a spair if I break it or you can get on from snoway for 200 plus tax and shipping.
i love my Z


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe its a 22 series? Does that sound correct. I have picked it up yet. First I shall remove the mount with electrics from his Blazer, at my home. 
Thanks for the tip!
Mark L.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

It does you will all so want a bigger alt the s10 has a 105 amp I dont know how much it weighs you may want new bump.stops if you 
need help on mods just pm me I can help 

I love my Z


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, the bumb stops are going to part of the sale. He's giving them to me. Do they wear out over time? Things to inspect. I'm taking the truck to get 4 new tires tomorrow. I believe it needs some front end work done.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes they do. And s10 eat balljoints. I have good luck with napa's house brand with a lift time. And the idler arm may have grease zert
my blazer has one its a pane to get to but there is one. o'reillys has the best hubs 160 for 3year warranty. I went through a few autozone's be for I changed. Hope I helped

I love my Z


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

i've replaced the front wheel hubs pretty easy to do i got them on line 1aauto.com
also had to do a fuel pump that was a little harder then the hubs
my s-10 has 140,000 on it i,ve also done upper and lower ball joints
but i,ve done all the work my self it,s a fairly easy truck to work on


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a dodge dakota works fine ,never plow again with a manual too hard on clutch


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

What plow do you have? Perrysee and yes a 5speed suck's imo thats just me. Now my firend thats allhe likes. I dont thank he knows
how to drive a truck with out it. Lol sorry jon 

I love my Z


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If I was going to get a small vehicle to plow with I would get a Jeep Wrangler with a 6'9" Fisher SD plow.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

think about just getting a 4 wheeler with a plow on it, i use my for my own use and for my accounts


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

buuurrrrrr ....

after 2 or 3 years of removing snow with my loader all i can say is .... buuurrrrrr.

gator with a cab? sure ... but i'd never be excited to move snow with something that didn't have a cab. that's why i have my POS .. it's better than the loader anyday of the year.

just me ....


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

i would look for a 94 +/- ranger auto 4.0 with 4.10 gears, I had one and it was a beast. you could place the airbags in the coil springs on the front end to help with the plow weight


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a short bed 99 Ford F150 with a snowy series 26. It is great for driveways. The down pressure option is well worth the extra money.


----------

